# Artist Series covers from Verso



## ChrisGray (Oct 8, 2010)

Couldn't see that anybody else had posted about these new covers from Verso for sale at Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_355185302_2?ie=UTF8&docId=1000524931&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=01F8PAXYAVKVSRXK2VP9&tag=kbpst-20&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1287206402&pf_rd_i=1268192011

Hopefully that link doesn't include any referral code in it, I tried cleaning it up.

Looks like they aren't hinge-system covers. Nice pricing too.  "Cities" in red looks great closeup.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

These look very nice.... Here's a few pics with links:


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I love the typewriter ones... !


----------



## karin (Jul 15, 2010)

Those look really nice!

I wonder what material they are made of? And I wish there were pictures of the interior.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

karin said:


> Those look really nice!
> 
> I wonder what material they are made of? And I wish there were pictures of the interior.


I was thinking the same thing, inside view would be great!


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

karin said:


> Those look really nice!
> 
> I wonder what material they are made of? And I wish there were pictures of the interior.


Vinyl. (Oops -- I mean "faux leather".) And I'm guessing the reason for no interior photos is that there isn't much to see inside. Just four bits of elastic and a lining they call "suede-like". Forty dollars buys more elsewhere.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree interior photos are really needed here. I want to see not just how the kindle is held but the fit and the color of the interior as well. I also want to know what it will feel like and if the cover will fold back. 
Sellers underestimate the importance of these details to potential buyers and $40 is too much imo, to take a shot in the dark...if I had a K3 I would
contact them about doing a review...oh well.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

They are pretty but I agree with everyone else.  The first thing I want to know is what it looks like on the inside.  I don't understand why they don't show that to us.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> They are pretty but I agree with everyone else. The first thing I want to know is what it looks like on the inside. I don't understand why they don't show that to us.


I suspect it is because who ever took the photos did not actually have a kindle to use for interior photos.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Here are some interior photos

http://www.lightwedge.com/Shop/Covers


----------

